# BRP 2010 SS Muscle car body !!!!



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Here is a picture of our new 2010 SS Muscle car body. Fits any 1/18th road car with 150mm wheelbase. BRP # 265 retail is $15.00


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Forgot to mention it only fits the BRP road chassis not the LTO. Sides of body come in slightly and will not clear the LTO chassis.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Looks good Bud. Here come the 1/18 T/A cars!!!


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

We gotta get these. Great looking ride!

James


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

thats what im thinking 18vta


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Looks great Bud!! The Toledo gang will jump all over that.....1/18th VTA onroad class. Sounds like fun.  Great price too! :thumbsup: I'll ask Pat to order some from you for Toledo. I will get the SS Muscle Camaro for sure. Any plans for the Boss Mustang? 
Dave


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Looks good on the RoadRaptor!


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

all4fun said:


> Looks great Bud!! Any plans for the Boss Mustang?
> Dave


*HOW ABOUT THE CHALLENGER??*:tongue::tongue:


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

DJ66 said:


> *HOW ABOUT THE CHALLENGER??*:tongue::tongue:


MOPAR Magic!!!!:woohoo::woohoo::thumbsup:


----------



## Tshirt Man (Oct 21, 2002)

looks good bud!! keep up the great work!


----------



## crazydriver (Oct 16, 2009)

Wished I still had my brp. Fun little car. Like the looks of the bodies. Gotta have a Challenger tho.


----------



## nharkey85 (Jan 23, 2010)

spider004 said:


> We gotta get these. Great looking ride!
> 
> James


hell yea. you already know im in:woohoo:



one18thscalerac said:


> thats what im thinking 18vta


Exactly.:thumbsup:


What will he think of next?


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

martian 710 said:


> MOPAR Magic!!!!:woohoo::woohoo::thumbsup:


I guess a Toyota Camary is not a good idea.....especially in the corners. :drunk:


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

martian 710 said:


> MOPAR Magic!!!!:woohoo::woohoo::thumbsup:


YA!!!!! WHAT THEY SAID!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

all4fun said:


> I guess a Toyota Camary is not a good idea.....especially in the corners. :drunk:


Nope!!! Might make a good speed run car though!!!:thumbsup:


----------

